# Boo U 3D (2012)



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Yeah, this isn't really "horror" as it will seemingly be a kid-friendly spooky animated flick, but here's news of a new DreamWorks project.

Seth Rogen is set to star (ok, his voice will star), and it will be directed by Anthony Leondis ("Lilo & Stitch 2" and "Igor").

The story will follow a ghost who isn't so great at being a ghost, and is sent back to ghoul school to learn how to be a scary spook again....all in spooktacular 3D.

Look for this film in Summer 2012.

http://www.latinoreview.com/news/rogen-gets-accepted-into-boo-u-10876


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

It still applies, even if it is not horror.


----------

